# Let the child inside of you out...



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

...and laugh at the Walker's Crisps advert with the whopee cushion. [smiley=jester.gif]

It creases me up every time I see it. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Childish I know, but who gives a **** [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

If only we had more adverts like this instead of the crap that we are bombarded with ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

hey - I'll have you know it's my job to keep you bombarded with crap like that. ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> hey - I'll have you know it's my job to keep you bombarded with crap like that. Â ;D


Well at least make it good crap that we can laugh at ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Or is that, 'Let the wind inside you...'

I love whoopee cushions, Carry On-type jokes, etc. Haven't seen the ad though. I'll have to look (listen!) out for it.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> hey - I'll have you know it's my job to keep you bombarded with crap like that. Â ;D


Let me tell you, you are doing an excellent job! ;D

Class, pure class!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I think I'll get one of my old 'carry on' films out tonight ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Good man, Paul! Then will you be in the joke room tomorrow?!


----------

